
Huffpost deliberately pushes homepage link into your browser's history - alvil
Try to open this link in new tab<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.huffingtonpost.com&#x2F;entry&#x2F;obama-warns-americans-against-following-in-the-path-of-nazi-germany_us_5a2c032ce4b0a290f0512487
======
slater
I don't see it on Chrome Canary, MacOS 10.13.1

------
WheelsAtLarge
Nope not for me, chrome v62 here...

------
rubyfan
I don’t see it on Safari iOS 11.2

